# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Offers 80/20 Crew-Neck Sweat Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Comfort Colors by Chouinard offers a heavyweight crew-neck sweat shirt made of 80% cotton/20% polyester. It’s made of 10-ounce fabric and features a relaxed rib-knit bottom band for a retro look. It also has a ribbed collar and cuffs, forward rolled shoulders, and double-needle stitched seams for added durability.

This style, #1566, is pigment dyed in your choice of 52 colors for a worn, weathered effect. It comes in unisex sizes small up through 3XL. Some colors include willow, chocolate, blue spruce, grass, denim, and sage. 

For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (802) 223-8223; email: [email protected] or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

